# Average Expat Package in UAE



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Is AED38,000 a month. Which I find surprising as I'd have thought, looking at the amount of labourers and low paid here that, by the sheer volume of them, would skew the results down.

Still it must be true, it's on the interweb.

Salaries

Upshot is, if you're on less than 38k a month you're officially below average (I'm at the bottom of the bottom 1%).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In this "study" - I think we need to define Expat a bit better.
I would imagine the bank in question is really referring to white, Western expats in the financial services and banking sector - hardly representative of the total expat population working in the UAE!
Real average salary is probably nearer to 3000 AED per month across all expats.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

On a different note, and nothing to do with salary but expats. I heard on the radio today you can now apply for a 90day visit visa. How many gf's is that gonna help!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As the title says '.......who qualifies for rent allowance' thereby excluding all those who are on lower salaries and who get accommodation provided, you would expect the number to be higher.

This isnt a UAE average but a UAE average of those who get a rent allowance (as it says in the title)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> As the title says '.......who qualifies for rent allowance' thereby excluding all those who are on lower salaries and who get accommodation provided, you would expect the number to be higher.
> 
> This isnt a UAE average but a UAE average of those who get a rent allowance (as it says in the title)


Hi,
Yes - but the "rent allowance" is also used to reduce salary amount - and therefore end of service benefit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't take an article like that seriously. Especially when it's published in that rag. 

If you dig properly you'll find official statistics. They show lower figures and are divided up in different categories. For example, by emirati and various expat groups, men, women. I was quite surprised when I found them a couple of years ago. Unfortunately I didn't bookmark them.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> I can't take an article like that seriously. Especially when it's published in that rag.


Knowledge about UAE / Gulf news is pretty limited, and understand that news here is heavily censorsed but is emirates247.com not a reliable source? I usually go to Gulf News tbh.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Knowledge about UAE / Gulf news is pretty limited, and understand that news here is heavily censorsed but is emirates247.com not a reliable source? I usually go to Gulf News tbh.


I read them all but I tend to rely most on The National and Khaleej Times. At least they are better written...


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

For my company, the range is 1500 to 10000 with most employees below the 5k mark. (excluding the company owner and his/her relatives)

Free accomodations for all employees.

I wish the government could mandate an annual salary increase just to cope with inflation/cost of living expenses. I read somewhere that for 2015, average Dubai inflation was at 4% (?) can someone confirm this?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> As the title says '.......who qualifies for rent allowance' thereby excluding all those who are on lower salaries and who get accommodation provided, you would expect the number to be higher.
> 
> This isnt a UAE average but a UAE average of those who get a rent allowance (as it says in the title)


I get what you're saying (call it bad journalism)? However, as has been mentioned many times in the Salaries Sticky, many people on under 10k a month basic get housing allowances too - some are just a couple of thousand a month. An example would be Emirates Grade 4s and 5s, they get a housing allowance and their overall package is still under 10k/month.



jcbf said:


> For my company, the range is 1500 to 10000 with most employees below the 5k mark. (excluding the company owner and his/her relatives)
> 
> Free accomodations for all employees.
> 
> I wish the government could mandate an annual salary increase just to cope with inflation/cost of living expenses. I read somewhere that for 2015, average Dubai inflation was at 4% (?) can someone confirm this?


How can a government force a company to pay it's staff more every year? What happens if the company hasn't performed as well as it did the previous year? Would it be OK if (say) 4% of the staff got dismissed so the 96% that remain can get a 4% increase BUT will have to work 5% harder to cover for the redundancies?

Surely the governments job is to run the economy (including inflation) through means such as rent caps and food subsidies on staple items? 

It isn't there to force companies to pay higher and higher salaries to it's workers, that is what free market economy is all about.

The only way anyone I know ever got a substantial pay increase (over 10%) was by moving jobs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> I wish the government could mandate an annual salary increase just to cope with inflation/cost of living expenses


Someone has been subscribing to the Guardian or other national equivalent I think 

There are no successful economies where governments mandate what people get paid.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

jcbf said:


> For my company, the range is 1500 to 10000 with most employees below the 5k mark. (excluding the company owner and his/her relatives)
> 
> Free accomodations for all employees.
> 
> I wish the government could mandate an annual salary increase just to cope with inflation/cost of living expenses. I read somewhere that for 2015, average Dubai inflation was at 4% (?) can someone confirm this?


3% is the average rate of inflation


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't believe anything written in local newspapers.

Did you guys even read those recurring articles comparing wages in Dubai to Singapore, Hong Kong & London ?

I believe those editors get mandated what to just copy & paste.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Loving the glorified brickies who are budding Milton Friedmans on the side. Extra points for booting the boot into a presumably low salaried worker too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

How much do you pay your maid?



Mr Rossi said:


> Loving the glorified brickies who are budding Milton Friedmans on the side. Extra points for booting the boot into a presumably low salaried worker too.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Loving the glorified brickies who are budding Milton Friedmans on the side. Extra points for booting the boot into a presumably low salaried worker too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> How much do you pay your maid?


More than the going rate for what is a considerably small amount of work. Also putting a family member through school and paid for the funeral of another.

Next?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> More than the going rate for what is a considerably small amount of work. Also putting a family member through school and paid for the funeral of another.
> 
> Next?


Absolute horseshi...

I want invoices, I want receipt, i want a breakdown before i even take this seriously.

You are British (albeit Scottish) you are tight, you are here for money and you are selfish.

Actually you're Scottish, so your even worst than what i just described as a typical Englishman!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Excuses, excuses, excuses.

You are still likely paying her far below what the wages would be for someone in a similar role in the UK.

The simple fact of the matter is that you sold out, just like we all did when we moved to Dubai. All your principles, no matter what you claim, went flying out the window once you accepted that Dubai offer. Some of us are just a bit more pragmatic and honest about it. 



Mr Rossi said:


> More than the going rate for what is a considerably small amount of work. Also putting a family member through school and paid for the funeral of another.
> 
> Next?


By the by, know of a few sirs/madams who paid school fees and medical emergencies for people who never existed. I don't doubt the legitimacy of your maid's needs but just be warned. Never underestimate them and never expect that they will view you the way you think you're being viewed.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Never underestimate them and never expect that they will view you the way you think you're being viewed.


Hi,
Maids see us as white, western cash cows - nothing more, nothing less!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You had a few points at one point in time, but a feeble stab that's now resigned your worth with the others. Sleep with dogs wake up with fleas, I guess.

You're mistaken to think your opinion about me remotely matters and dysentery is more welcome than your advice.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> You had a few points at one point in time, but a feeble stab that's now resigned your worth with the others. Sleep with dogs wake up with fleas, I guess.
> 
> You're mistaken to think your opinion about me remotely matters and dysentery is more welcome than your advice.


Mrs Rossi doesn't let Little Rossi Jnr play any more does she?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> Mrs Rossi doesn't let Little Rossi Jnr play any more does she?


An excellent deduction, but please tell me more about seeking vindication from strangers on the internet regarding relationships?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> An excellent deduction, but please tell me more about seeking vindication from strangers on the internet regarding relationships?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


>


Aw bless, you're genuinely please with that aren't you? 

Top bantz


----------

